# Chinese Martin Vs. Mexican Strat/Tele



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

Would like some views on what seems to be the big issue if one should decide to purchase a Chinese fake Martin acoustic D28, 45 or whatever or a Stratacaster/Telecaster made in Mexico? We all know they both lack quality in workmanship but the sound apparently is not all that bad. I've never played a 'fake' Martin but i've played the Strats/Tele from Mexico and found them to be decent-some better then others.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Why waste money on a fake strictly for the decal and looks? Check out local guitars and buy one for the tone and playability.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Mexican Strats and Teles lack quality in workmanship?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

smokey29 said:


> Would like some views on what seems to be the big issue if one should decide to purchase a Chinese fake Martin acoustic D28, 45 or whatever or a Stratacaster/Telecaster made in Mexico? We all know they both lack quality in workmanship but the sound apparently is not all that bad. I've never played a 'fake' Martin but i've played the Strats/Tele from Mexico and found them to be decent-some better then others.


Mexi Fenders don't lack quality in workmanship...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone who deals in counterfeits (buyer or seller) should be forced to listen to an out of tune hammered dulcimer accompanied by Yoko Ono on a looped recording for a long, long time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

smokey29 said:


> Would like some views on what seems to be the big issue if one should decide to purchase a Chinese fake Martin acoustic D28, 45 or whatever or a Stratacaster/Telecaster made in Mexico? We all know they both lack quality in workmanship but the sound apparently is not all that bad. I've never played a 'fake' Martin but i've played the Strats/Tele from Mexico and found them to be decent-some better then others.


I think you should stuff some cash in an envelope and mail it to me, you certainly don’t know what to do with it.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Some would say country of origin has nothing to do with quality anymore.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BSTheTech said:


> Some would say country of origin has nothing to do with quality anymore.


And they are correct. China, Asia, Mexico and even here in N. America we can and do get cheap guitars. They are made that way for a certain market and it is true that most of these come from outside of N. America. They also make top notch guitars and usually for a lot less than the ones made closer to home.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> Mexican Strats and Teles lack quality in workmanship?



Yeah really eh?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

this thread has potential now that we have some of the bigger players and the veterans involved, none of them have a clue but think they do

[popcorn gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2019)

There are differences in a Mexican Fender over an American Fender. The quality of the hardware. Cast vs machined, for example.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Player99 said:


> There are differences in a Mexican Fender over an American Fender. The quality of the hardware. Cast vs machined, for example.


Yep.

But that doesn't mean a mexi fender is bad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2019)

Budda said:


> Yep.
> 
> But that doesn't mean a mexi fender is bad.


It means they are not the same. The offshore versions are inferior.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

so if we omit the "Chinese" and just say fake Martins vs MIM strats?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2019)

Going back to 2012 here; 
Chinese Strat Teardown (Pepto Bismol Special)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Player99 said:


> It means they are not the same. The offshore versions are inferior.


No one said they were the same.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Instead of fake brand, why not take a look at other underrated (chinese) brands ?

An experienced luthier who stayed in Asia told me a few years ago that chinese had learned to make good guitars and they were coming on the world market. Why should we be surprised ? They subcontracted for many years now for UK and US companies...

For example The Loar LH-600/700 are getting more interest as good archtops. My entry level Eastman AC122ce has no reason to feel inferior besides my Seagull, Larrivées, Gibsons Ls and Taylorsss : I preferred her over a Martin GPCPA4. Eastman also produces nice archtops.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

MIM Strat is Licenced by Fender
Chartins are fake/ rip off/counterfit/forgery's ....... ( like Union Busting with scab labour ).

if your getting a D45 Chartin for $100. to play around the campfire, ..... maybe, but it's still a fake.

Save your money, buy a Sigma if you want the Martin Alternative.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you want a decent Martin copy look for a Greco Cat's Eyes....


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I have two Eastman acoustics and they are both fantastic guitars.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

to the OP; I don't think it is reasonable to try and compare an acoustic made in China with a solid body made in Mexico. Way too many different dynamics for any valuable outcome.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> to the OP; I don't think it is reasonable to try and compare an acoustic made in China with a solid body made in Mexico. Way too many different dynamics for any valuable outcome.


Agreed.

Mexican Fenders are legitimately made and sold and they can be compared directly to those made in the U.S. re: specs and costs. Chinese copies of high-end acoustics are frauds that try to deceive - there is absolutely nothing legitimate about them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Larry said:


> MIM Strat is Licenced by Fender
> Chartins are fake/ rip off/counterfit/forgery's ....... ( like Union Busting with scab labour ).
> 
> if your getting a D45 Chartin for $100. to play around the campfire, ..... maybe, but it's still a fake.
> ...


It's only a fake if it has Martin or any other manufacturers name on it. You can order these guitars with any name on them you want or mispell the OM's name. I.I. Marrtinn. It is now not a faxe, just a similar guitar for a a lot less money and likely a decent guitar for what you pay. We should be careful about calling someone a scam artist when their intent is not that at all.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

not the hero we need, or asked for..,. not a hero at all actually but you are making some solid nonsense, @Steadfastly

I like that your hate for the big brands is so strong you push the scammer and their garbage on people

you go, girl!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> It's only a fake if it has Martin or any other manufacturers name on it. You can order these guitars with any name on them you want or mispell the OM's name. I.I. Marrtinn. It is now not a faxe, just a similar guitar for a a lot less money and likely a decent guitar for what you pay. We should be careful about calling someone a scam artist when their intent is not that at all.


You're kidding, right?

Crap is crap. There is nothing similar between a D-28 and what the Chinese would pass off. You do play guitar - you should know that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2019)

smokey29 said:


> to purchase a Chinese *fake* Martin acoustic D28, 45 or whatever





Steadfastly said:


> just a similar guitar for a a lot less money and likely a decent guitar for what you pay. We should be careful about *calling someone a scam artist* when their intent is not that at all.


Ah, but selling a fake is a scam and that is the intent.
You're out money for a piece of garbage.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

It is sure that imitation may be questionable... 
But when a good guitar sells for much less than an original model and makes music affordable, who cares ?

P.S. In the acoustic guitar world, did "pat. pend." exist in the XVIIth century ?


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Jmo, smokey29, but I think a more similar comparison (to American vs. MIM Strat) would be Martin vs. Sigma. I'm a fan of both btw. I think the quality difference between fake Martins & genuine, is less about the country of origin, and more about the fact they're made for criminal profit. While different periods have high points in qc/materials, I can't think of a country that hasn't put out some pretty gas-worthy instruments.

I worry less about what 'we' know, and try and focus on what I hear & feel.

+1 deathb4 Chinese martin.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> Crap is crap. There is nothing similar between a D-28 and what the Chinese would pass off. You do play guitar - you should know that.


Have you ever played one of these? I have not but I have listened to clips of those who have and they sound okay. It is not that difficult to copy someone else's design and have it come close to the original. This is a guitar, not a Ferrari.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

*withdrawn *


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It has nothing to do with how it plays or sounds, and everything to do with the theft of an iconic brand to dupe folks into believing they got a bargain. 
Selling their product under their own brand name is fair game, although they know by slapping on someone else's brand on the headstock allows them to get a few more bucks.

It is theft, plain and simple. Someone knowingly buying or selling a counterfeit product is no better than someone stealing or selling stolen goods, imo.

It sickens me to know that some see no issue with this, and I have zero respect for anyone who doesn't get it.



Steadfastly said:


> Have you ever played one of these? I have not but I have listened to clips of those who have and they sound okay. It is not that difficult to copy someone else's design and have it come close to the original. This is a guitar, not a Ferrari.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Some steadfast members here would have you believe that name brands on guitars mean nothing - and yet it is exactly those name brands that constantly get copied and ripped off. Wonder why? Hmmmmm .............

Some of those same members would have us believe that if you play a $100 Chartin through a $200 Mfx pedal, it will sound like a Mexican Tele or Strat. Or a D'Angelico or a Languedoc. Really, they heard it on youtube! There's no accounting for taste and hearing (or lack thereof). Don't believe everything you read or youtube.


Me? I bought some new tires, and I'm sure they are better than that fire hydrant across the street. You know, just to make a completely non-sequitor comparo to go along with all this.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

ronmac said:


> Anyone who deals in counterfeits (buyer or seller) should be forced to listen to an out of tune hammered dulcimer accompanied by Yoko Ono on a looped recording for a long, long time.


I guess by counterfeit you mean something that carries the same name as the original? If so I agree 100%. Funny though, when I see a comment like this I cant help but think of all the guitars Leo Fenders designs have spawned. Does Danocaster consider himself a counterfeiter?



mawmow said:


> It is sure that imitation may be questionable...
> But when a good guitar sells for much less than an original model and makes music affordable, who cares ?
> 
> P.S. In the acoustic guitar world, did "pat. pend." exist in the XVIIth century ?


I suspect you are thinking design, not name? I mean no one should be able to put Gibson on a guitar but Gibson. Make it look like a Gibson.... sure, whatever. I mean, that's what Gibson does, I have an R8.



ronmac said:


> It has nothing to do with how it plays or sounds, and everything to do with the theft of an iconic brand to dupe folks into believing they got a bargain.
> Selling their product under their own brand name is fair game, although they know by slapping on someone else's brand on the headstock allows them to get a few more bucks.
> 
> It is theft, plain and simple. Someone knowingly buying or selling a counterfeit product is no better than someone stealing or selling stolen goods, imo.
> ...


Stealing is wrong, mmmmKay. Damn, I wish I could find a Mr. Mackey meme.



High/Deaf said:


> Some steadfast members here would have you believe that name brands on guitars mean nothing - and yet it is exactly those name brands that constantly get copied and ripped off. Wonder why? Hmmmmm .............
> 
> Some of those same members would have us believe that if you play a $100 Chartin through a $200 Mfx pedal, it will sound like a Mexican Tele or Strat. Or a D'Angelico or a Languedoc. Really, they heard it on youtube! There's no accounting for taste and hearing (or lack thereof). *Don't believe everything you read or YouTube.*


A truer thing has not been said than what I bolded.

Brand is the only thing that effects price these days. Building and maintaining that brand is why you pay more for the real deal. FWIW, I'm that guy that has a Languedoc copy! Doesn't say Languedoc on it of course. I'm happy to have it.

C


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I wonder why the OP hasnt posted again.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> I wonder why the OP hasnt posted again.


because we’re pleasant and welcoming


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2019)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Damn, I wish I could find a Mr. Mackey meme.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

He's only had 72 posts in 10 years...he's reached his quota for the next little while.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ronmac said:


> It has nothing to do with how it plays or sounds, and everything to do with the theft of an iconic brand to dupe folks into believing they got a bargain.
> Selling their product under their own brand name is fair game, although they know by slapping on someone else's brand on the headstock allows them to get a few more bucks.
> 
> It is theft, plain and simple. Someone knowingly buying or selling a counterfeit product is no better than someone stealing or selling stolen goods, imo.
> ...


Have you any idea how many companies have coped designs of other manufacturers? How many ways do you think there are to build a guitar? How many types of bracing are there and how many use the same type? I can tell you of a few and they are totally legit and respected companies. 

As for you respecting me or my opinion, if that is what are suggesting in your post, please don't be surprised if it doesn't matter one iota to me. I feel sorry that you are so misinformed and stuck on some ideal that has been crossed for decades.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Budda said:


> I wonder why the OP hasnt posted again.


He occasionally posts identical queries, on multiple forums, and I don't think he's ever followed up the thread starter post. 

Whatever floats ur boat.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Have you any idea how many companies have coped designs of other manufacturers?


*coped*
_to struggle or deal, especially on fairly even terms or with some degree of success._

Appropriate use of the term in this case.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Steadfastly, please don't confuse the issue by equating a copied design to misappropriating a company's brand name and logo. Not all "copied" designs are illegal use of ip.

Identifying an inferior guitar (or any product) with the marks of a well known brand in the hopes of fooling a consumer into believing that it was made to that well known brand's quality standards, and by extension will be supported by that well known brand's network, is theft, IMO.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Blind Dog said:


> He occasionally posts identical queries, on multiple forums, and I don't think he's ever followed up the thread starter post.
> 
> Whatever floats ur boat.


Of course he does.

Well it gave me something to do for 30 seconds.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ronmac said:


> Steadfastly, please don't confuse the issue by *equating a copied design to misappropriating a company's brand name and logo. *


Go back and read my post. I expressly said I would not do that but rather name it in such a way that it would not be construed as being from the OEM.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> There are differences in a Mexican Fender over an American Fender. The quality of the hardware. Cast vs machined, for example.



You're wrong. For some MIMs, the Classic series for example, the hardware is the same as the MIAs. In fact, most of the work is done in the US and the guitars are simply assembled in Mexico, most likely due to the poly and the lower environmental standards.

You cannot lump all MIAs or all MIMs together.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Larry said:


> MIM Strat is Licenced by Fender


They are not licensed by Fender, they are made by Fender. It isn't some company making them for Fender, it is Fender making them in its own factory.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

colchar said:


> They are not licensed by Fender, they are made by Fender. It isn't some company making them for Fender, it is Fender making them in its own factory.


Thanks for the technical Clarification.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2019)

colchar said:


> You're wrong. For some MIMs, the Classic series for example, the hardware is the same as the MIAs. In fact, most of the work is done in the US and the guitars are simply assembled in Mexico, most likely due to the poly and the lower environmental standards.
> 
> You cannot lump all MIAs or all MIMs together.


I apologize and thank you for correcting me.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I always get a chuckle when I read uninformed and wishful statements about how Mexican Fenders are inferior to American Fenders etc. I've been playing these things since the 60's and I've got news for the purveyors of myth, legend and BS. Every Tele and Strat ever made have been nothing more than parts guitars. As nice as they are they are not Stradivarius violins or vintage cellos. They are exactly what Leo meant them to be which is great playing and sounding guitars which remain great no matter what necks or bodies we slap on them. The point isn't that your Fender is better than another persons, that your wood is better, that your tuners have a higher gear ratio or even that your guitar was made by the hands of a God like luthier. That's all just ego. The point is that Leo's original concept was a quantum leap in guitar design. At the end of the day that's really all there is to the Fender story and everything else concerning that is just something to fill space on guitar forums.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BEACHBUM said:


> I always get a chuckle when I read uninformed and wishful statements about how Mexican Fenders are inferior to American Fenders etc. I've been playing these things since the 60's and I've got news for the purveyors of myth, legend and BS. Every Tele and Strat ever made have been nothing more than parts guitar. As nice as they are they are not Stradivarius violins or vintage cellos. They are exactly what Leo meant them to be which is great playing and sounding guitars which remain great no matter what necks or bodies we slap on them. The point isn't that your Fender is better than another persons, that your wood is better, that your tuners have a higher gear ratio or even that your guitar was made by the hands of a God like luthier. That's all just ego. The point is that Leo's original concept was a quantum leap in guitar design. At the end of the day that's really all there is to the Fender story and everything else is just something to fill space on guitar forums.


I chuckle right along with you. It's amazing how some think they are more sophisticated than a Ferrari.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

^^


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2019)

BEACHBUM said:


> statements about how Mexican Fenders are inferior to American Fenders etc.


I remember reading an interview with Leo when the Mexican plants were first 
opened and he was asked how he felt about Mexicans making his guitars.
'Mexicans have always been making my guitars'.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

^^ Oh so true.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Just buy a real Martin made in Mexico.


----------

